# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : مساعدة في فك شفرة الكاتل 5027b وكذلك الروم

## محمد الفرقد

تحياتي للجميع /كل عام وانتم بالف خيررررررررررر
دامت لكم العافية 
نرجوا من حضرتكم فك شفرة جوال الكاتل 5027b اندرويد(فريزون)

----------

